# Is Ebay's Live Help Still Around?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

For some reason, I don't see the Live Help button on My Ebay page.

This was the feature that allowed you to have live chat with an Ebay rep about your question or problem.

Did they quit offering this free service? Am I not looking in the right place?

I am a Power Seller, BTW.

Clove


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

EBay now has live telephone support. Since you are a Power Seller you qualify for priority telephone support, by calling 866-519-3229.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you Nevada!!!!

The phone number worked, and I got my problem fixed!!!

FWIW, I understand that Live Chat is still featured on certain things, like Turbo.

Clove


----------

